# Suppage



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Greetings. My name is Wade and I am from Saskatchewan, Canada, but am moving to Burnaby in a couple months.

I like snowboarding, marijuana, threesomes, drumming, trees, and bagels.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Wait, haven't we already maxed on Canadians for this season?  

Welcome, btw.


----------

